# 2003 mini cooper help



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I found a 2003 mini cooper I am thinking about buying. It has minor stuff wrong with it like a small crack in windshield, small dent in the back, window motors don't work.

They also said the radiator fan won't turn off until the battery drains. What would I need to replace to fix that?

I am very good at working on cars, but I don't know if I could diagnose that issue myself unless I just start replacing the radiator parts. 

The person is selling it for $5,000 which is a great deal.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Window motors around $50 each exchange...fan could either be a stuck relay or bad radiator fan temp control switch. Relay is available aftermarket but switch is only available OEM.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I test drove it today, and the radiator fan shut off, and the owner said it shut off for him too when he drove it today. So it sounds like its intermittant.

Also the breaks have rust, one headlight don't work, but that should be very easy to fix those things.

The window motors do work he said, but makes a clicking noise, and I found out how to reset the window motors online which should fix it.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok so the drivers side window goes down about 2 inches, and if I let go of the button, and press it again it will go down a little more, but not much, and it goes up just fine. Not sure whats wrong. I even had the drivers door apart, and looked inside. 

The passenger one just makes a clicking noise, and the window won't move at all.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't get the spark plugs out. I tried each one turning the socket wrench clockwise to loosen them. I was using more force then ever to remove these, and I couldn't get them to budge. 

I removed spark plugs from 3 vehicles already, and tuned them up so I know it doesn't take much to do it, but I thought this might be the first time that the spark plugs came out, and it might be harder, but I don't know.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Clockwise??.....noooooooo

Leftie, loosie.....righty, tighty. Never seen left-hand sparkplugs!!


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah sorry my bad. I meant counter clockwise. I pictured a clock in my head turning the other direction, but just looked at a clock since you posted NO, and now I got it. 

I did turn it left, counter clock wise, and used a lot of strength. What should I do?


----------

